

How Microsoft and Yahoo Are Selling Politicians Access to You  - danso
http://www.propublica.org/article/how-microsoft-and-yahoo-are-selling-politicians-access-to-you/

======
TrevorJ
NPR news has an interview today on this subject, if you would like further
info.

~~~
danso
Yep, it was based off of this story (disclosure: I sit next to the reporter)

------
fear91
And how about Google? They spam that political crap on the half of the
internet during campaigns ( AdSense ).

~~~
smoyer
And they use every scrap of information they can collect about me to send the
right ads to my screen. If you put personal data on the Internet, you
shouldn't be surprised how it's used. The only thing information I really
expect to stay private is my credit card numbers, otherwise, I just don't give
out much information.

